# Movado Bold Connected II Battery replacement



## imoniichan (Apr 9, 2019)

Does anyone know how I can replace the battery for the quarts part of this hybrid smartwatch?
It is engineered by HP, and several brands sell watches with same technology (Coach, Hugo Boss, Tommy Hilfiger etc...)
Huge thanks!


----------



## Mackenzie2576 (May 5, 2021)

Did you manage to sort your battery issue?


----------



## Watchmen21 (Jul 9, 2021)

imoniichan said:


> Does anyone know how I can replace the battery for the quarts part of this hybrid smartwatch?
> It is engineered by HP, and several brands sell watches with same technology (Coach, Hugo Boss, Tommy Hilfiger etc...)
> Huge thanks!
> View attachment 14332811


HI....i need please number of baterry, may be you have? THANKS


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Watchmen21 said:


> HI....i need please number of baterry, may be you have? THANKS


I do not. Can you remove the case back and take a picture for us?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## NATHEER (7 mo ago)

Yeah the watch ve two batteries and the analog one is simple and you can change it 
But ive app issue i cant find it on the App Store


----------

